# 24 hour marathon



## Davepencilguin (Nov 2, 2007)

This Saturday/Sunday, I'm attempting a 24 hour marathon.

I'm curious though...
What's the record?

If I look on speedcubing.com, I see 3,142 cubes.
But If I do a Google search for it, I find this:
http://www.passionforpuzzles.com/blog/2006/07/new-record-at-rubiks-cube-marathon.html
3390 cubes.

Which is it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2007)

The things on speedcubing.com are unofficial records, so they don't officially count. I'd be more likely to trust the other (higher) number.

You can find this mentioned on speedcubing.com at http://www.speedcubing.com/news_archive_2006.html.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 3, 2007)

wow man good luck. i wish i had the time and some dedicated people that would scramble for me. its more the people thing... if i ask my friends to scramble cube for me all day, i think i'd get laughed at


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a yearly 24h cube marathon competition held in Poland.
Their results are "quite" official I think. You could base yourself on their results to compare your performance.

However you should take into accound that since there are several people competing at the same time, it might be more motivating to solve cubes at 4 o'clock in the morning whereas if you are competing against yourself...

Anyway, good luck !


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, for now, I'll just shoot for the UWR on speedcubing.com.
In the future I'll do an official one like Zbigniew Zborowski did.
This one will just be practice.


Does anyone know how to set up a live webcam like they did in some of the competitions in the past?

If I can get one set up, I'll broadcast it online, for you all to watch me


----------



## hdskull (Nov 3, 2007)

that'd be awesome! i'll watch you if it's up, haha.


----------



## Worms (Nov 3, 2007)

good luck


----------



## hdskull (Nov 3, 2007)

also, i have a question, how do you count breaks in between ? (food, restroom)


----------



## aznfury (Nov 3, 2007)

Davepencilguin said:


> Ok, for now, I'll just shoot for the UWR on speedcubing.com.
> In the future I'll do an official one like Zbigniew Zborowski did.
> This one will just be practice.
> 
> ...


What webcam do you use? There should be an option for live broadcasting.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 3, 2007)

If I take a break, that just takes away from the time I spend cubing.
I'll have to limit those...


It's a no-go on the live webcam 
The place that I'm doing the marathon doesn't want me streaming through their internet.
I'll make video updates tough. It just won't be live...


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 4, 2007)

ok... a quick update...

It's hour 9, I've solved 1213...
I'm ahead of schedule, but my hands are killing me...

I SHALL PRESS ON!!!
BACK TO WORK!!!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG!!!
I DID IT!!!

I just finished 45 minutes ago.
I'm suffering from extreme nerve damage in my hands and wrists, but I solved a total of 3165 cubes!
That's a new UWR!!!

I've been awake for over 30 hours now, so I'm going to sleep now.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations! (despite whatever injury you may have incurred...)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 5, 2007)

Lmao, good job!


----------



## FU (Nov 5, 2007)

not only that... i think you broke your ave record of 27.18s


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 5, 2007)

FU said:


> not only that... i think you broke your ave record of 27.18s



3600 sec/hr * 24 hr = 86400 seconds
86400 seconds / 3165 cubes = 27.2986 seconds / cube

Not quite.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 5, 2007)

hard to believe w/o preinspection, and w/o breaks, you can avg ur pb.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 5, 2007)

ha...
I need to update that average.
I average around 22 seconds, with a PB of 21.57


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 5, 2007)

i do tat every day


----------



## Stefan (Nov 5, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> i do tat every day


You do make lacework by knotting or looping? This is a cubing forum, I doubt anyone here cares about your tatting!


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 5, 2007)

erm tat(short forms) = that


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 5, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> erm tat(short forms) = that



How much time is saved by not typing 1 letter?


----------



## FU (Nov 6, 2007)

Davepencilguin said:


> ha...
> I need to update that average.
> I average around 22 seconds, with a PB of 21.57


lol your PB is almost your average


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 6, 2007)

FU said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > ha...
> ...



Well, what I mean is my best average was 21.57, but my average average is around 22.
Get it?


----------



## adragast (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you mean an average average among 3165 attempts ?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 7, 2007)

adragast said:


> Do you mean an average average among 3165 attempts ?



Oh gosh, I wish!


----------



## joey (Nov 7, 2007)

You say its a new UWR, but on speedcubing, it is submitted as 2,165. Not 3,165.

Anyway, the UWR is 3,390 cubes	Zbigniew Zborowski.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2007)

Just a few days ago, he would have had the UWR on the list, since those ones above 3300 were just added to the list recently (probably as a response to his submission). But the ones on top had been announced previously on speedcubing.com - they just hadn't been entered in the list.

I hope they'll correct his submitted count. It's a pretty great achievement even if it is only third on the list.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 8, 2007)

I e-mailed them about the mistake.
It was probably my fault, but it's fixed now.

I'm kinda upset about the 3300 solved though.
It says that they were official attempts, so they shouldn't be counted toward an UNofficial world record, should they?


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 8, 2007)

Davepencilguin said:


> I'm kinda upset about the 3300 solved though.
> It says that they were official attempts, so they shouldn't be counted toward an UNofficial world record, should they?


Umm, the opposite is true. But I don't see any reason why official attempts couldn't be on unofficial lists, too.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 8, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kinda upset about the 3300 solved though.
> ...



My argument is a solve can't be both official and unofficial at the same time.
It's either one or the other.


----------

